# Romanian Black Hussars!?



## ralphwiggum (Jun 11, 2013)

Was there ever a book called "Romanian Black Hussars"? It seems like I saw it on a European book site 
a very long time ago Anyone ever heard of it and where I night get a copy?


----------



## CAMONS (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes, by Jean-Louis Roba and Cristian Craciunoiu, published by Modelism International, Bucarest, 1998. It describes the history of the Rumenian "Grupul 3 Picaj" (3rd Dive-bombing Group), equipped with Junkers Ju 87. I bought it somewhere in the early 2000s from a bookshop in Barcelona called La Aeroteca. Try AbeBooks Official Site - New Used Books, Textbooks, Rare Books.


----------

